# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Learn English in New York

## chrism

Learn English in Midtown New York. Large training institute, 6 levels of classes, focus on speaking and listening skills, small classes. Besides ESL classes, we also offer office training, Digital Fashion Design classes and Nursing classes. I-20 forms available to foreign students. Interested students please call Chris at 212-465-8833 ext. 142 (New York, 9:30 am - 5:30 pm)or email chrism@xincon.com for more information.

----------

